# Is glaceau Vitamin Water safe to drink?



## A Mothers Love (Nov 1, 2006)

I know this is the best place to ask. There is so much wisdom here.
I can't see that there are any artificial sweetners.

here are the ingredients:
vapor distilled, deionized, and/or reverse osmosis water, cane sugar, crystalline fructose, citric acid, vegetable juice (color), ascorbic acid (vitamin C), natural flavor, berry and fruit extracts (acai, blueberry, pomegranate and apple), magnesium lactate (electrolyte), calcium lactate (electorlyte), monopotassium phosphate (electrolyte), niacin (B3), pantothenic acid (B5), pyridoxine hydrochlorine (B6), cyanocobalamin (B12)

Thank you so much for your time







I hope it is safe to drink. I tried it & like it & I seem to keep it down if I drink a little at a time.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

i dont see why not - they do have quite a bit of sugar - but that is the worst thing in most of them. some have herbs, so i would be mindful of that, but i drank the orange one quite a bit when i was pregnant and couldnt have a lot of coffee in the mornings on the way to work - they settled my stomach well.


----------



## firespiritmelody (Oct 13, 2005)

There are very few perfect drinks out there, but I think vitamin water is pretty safe. MUCH better for you then similar products out there (like propell water, etc) and also much better then soda.

I could hardly drink regular water when I first got pregnant this time - about the only things I could keep down were Orange Vitamin water and Coke. So, needless to say, I tried to drink the vitamin water as much as possible


----------



## lasciate (May 4, 2005)

http://consumerist.com/tag/vitamin-w...-harmless-mold


----------



## A Mothers Love (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lasciate* 
http://consumerist.com/tag/vitamin-w...-harmless-mold

Ewwwwww! It is going to be real hard to drink it now! How could I drink it & not have those visions in my head. Blech!!!! I will have to really inspect the bottle before I drink it I guess. Crap, IDK what I'm gonna drink anymore.


----------



## selena_ski (Jun 16, 2006)

my midwife recommend them to drink.


----------



## Bad Horse (Mar 17, 2008)

I <3 them, myself.


----------



## akayerich (Jun 1, 2008)

i hope it's safe, because i love the stuff. you might wanna stay away from the "energy" one, though, if you're trying to avoid caffeine, because it does have a little of that in it.


----------



## A Mothers Love (Nov 1, 2006)

I like the blueberry & Pomegrante!!! I'm not sure about the other ones. The only other one I have tried was the fruit punch. I bought a Dragon Fruit...but DH drank it. So not sure how good it was


----------



## KD's Momma (Oct 24, 2004)

I love them, power- c, dragonfruit, fruit punch, occasionally the energy one in the mornings if I have had trouble sleeping, green tea.


----------



## ma_vie_en_rose (Jun 7, 2008)

I just read an article about it being one of the unhealthiest drinks in the US. Be aware of the calories in it because that will make you gain more weight if you are not careful.
http://health.yahoo.com/experts/eatt...drinks-exposed

Worst "Healthy" Drink
Glaceau VitaminWater (any flavor; 20 oz bottle)
130 calories
33 grams sugar

Vitamins and water might sound like the ultimate nutritional tag team, but what the label doesn't say is that a bottle of this stuff carries nearly as much sugar and calories as a can of Coke. Makes sense, though, since this so-called functional beverage is produced by our often-sugar-crazy friends at The Coca-Cola Company.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

I drink recharge...VW is a scam! It has more sugar than most sodas.


----------



## kijip (Jun 29, 2005)

I have severe nausea (hypermesis) with this pregnancy and I am unable to keep down water (or pretty much anything else). My midwife said water aversions were somewhat common for those with severe nausea and suggested watered down gatorade or similar. I picked Vitamin Water because while it has sugar, it has less sugar and calories than other similar drinks (50 calories/8 ounces compared to about 100 cal/8 ounces for soda) and the sugar is sugar and not HFCS. It is not ideal, but for now it is all I can keep down.

I try water (my previous drink of choice) every day or two and it is not pretty!







For some strange reason, the Vit Water is not only the only fluid I can keep down but the only processed sugar I can keep down (all other sweet things totally repulse me).


----------



## kijip (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ma_vie_en_rose* 

Worst "Healthy" Drink
Glaceau VitaminWater (any flavor; 20 oz bottle)
130 calories
33 grams sugar


I hate drinking bottled beverages (wasteful packaging) and the sugar is not great (people certainly should not guzzle it in place of water in most situations) but it is not as some are saying here, more sugary than soda. A 20 ounce bottle of coke has over 200 calories. Each drink gets all the calories from sugar. Also, HFCS is a worse sweetener than sugar in general.


----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

So Gatorade is safe?


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kijip* 
There are 13 grams a sugar in a 20 ounce bottle- I am reading this from the label in my hand.









I hate drinking bottled beverages (wasteful packaging) and the sugar is not great (people certainly should not guzzle it in place of water in most situations) but it is not as some are saying here, more sugary than soda. A 20 ounce bottle of coke has over 200 calories. Each drink gets all the calories from sugar. Also, HFCS is a worse sweetener than sugar in general.

http://scienceline.org/2007/12/03/as...-vitaminwater/

This is a great article about it! I didn't know it was owned by Coke either...

Oh and they also do that underhanded thing to make the sugar and calories look low...check out how many servings are in that bottle...its 2.5 so you have to multiply that 13 grams of sugar by 2.5...so that is 32.5 grams of sugar in that one bottle. I hate it when companies do stuff like that!


----------



## kijip (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *filiadeluna* 
So Gatorade is safe?

Gatorade has HFCS in it.


----------



## angielrons (Jul 21, 2008)

A 10oz "mini" bottle of Vitamin Water (the Lemonade flavor) has about 17 grams of sugar in it. Please read the label carefully, the "13g" of sugar in the 20oz bottle is *per serving.* I love this stuff because it's light, but I don't substitute it for healthy eating or exercise. I worry more about cavities and the sugar crash than weight gain.


----------



## Austin'smom (Jul 16, 2003)

I've been drinking the dragon fruit one. It is one of the few things I can keep down and doesn't make me sick. I really hate having to drink them, they make the recycling bin fill up quick, they aren't cheap, and they do have alot of calaries.


----------



## mata (Apr 20, 2006)

they went to crap once coke bought them-prior to that they didn't have sugar, but just fruit essence.


----------



## shanahan (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *selena_ski* 
my midwife recommend them to drink.

ditto


----------



## esteg0 (Oct 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mata* 
they went to crap once coke bought them-prior to that they didn't have sugar, but just fruit essence.

Is that what happened to "fruit water?" I used to drink that stuff like crazy but can't find it anymore. I used to buy it at Whole Foods. The labels were really similar.


----------



## amandaanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Crystalline fructose is almost always made from corn and if VW is a Coke product you can bet that the fructose in it is from corn. I've read that fructose is often just as bad as HFCS. REALLY not good for you.


----------



## Luv2bemommy (Oct 26, 2005)

I love these.. WHen I'm in a cool aide type mood I will get one.. Their lemonade ones are AWESOME!


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has commented about Coconut water! It's a great, natural isotonic beverage. You can get it at Whole Foods or most health/organic markets. 100% coconut water, low sugar, high nutrients. Very tasty! http://www.onenaturalexperience.com/...FQplHgoduR-Dfg My MWs recommended this instead of gatoraid to combat muscle spasms in my legs.


----------



## foogoomomma (Jan 12, 2008)

I can only drink ice cold water or I add a little bit of juice to my water. Even unsweetened cranberry juice with some lime juice added to my water made it tolerable. HTH


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm amazed no one said Kefir water! What kinds of MDCers are we!

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=517191


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

I've never heard of kefir water. Is it a byproduct of making kefir?

When I'm pregnant and feeling sick there are very few drinks I can tolerate. Vitamin Water happens to be one of them I can. Trader Joe's makes its own version of them, but I doubt they're any healthier.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

water kefir is kefir made from water instead of milk.
http://www.culturesforhealth.com/zen/


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

Interesting...


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weliveintheforest* 
water kefir is kefir made from water instead of milk.
http://www.culturesforhealth.com/zen/

Yeah! Sorry, I'm lactose intolerant, so we never have any milk. I just kinda forget milk exist!









also if you want some Dogmom327 has a link in her siggy to her store! I'm trying to scrap up a couple of bucks to get some







:


----------



## BlueMonday (Aug 16, 2007)

As a pp mentioned, they were recently bought by Coke. But the sugar content was high even before the acquisition...my DH does a lot of work with Glaceau. They used to have the fruit essence water, but it was discontinued.

Had to chime in, though...I fully maintain that the quantity of SmartWater I drank during pregnancy resulted in a brilliant DD.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

I really like SmartWater, but not so much Vitamin Water. I add Cosmopolitan mix to my water (cranberry and lime) which does have sugar, but it's a very small amount in relation to the water.


----------

